# parts for a 42" mower model 18420-01:



## oldyankee1390 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello, I need the following parts for a 42" mower model 18420-01:

Part # 1716369 special cotter pin
Part # 1720479 control link (or scale drawing ie tracing of part so that I can fab a new one)

Any help out there?
Located in Maine.
Thanks,
Norm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Norm
Sorry I missed your post. For the spring cotters you could try Bob Fenn or Ray's Mower. Either one may also have the link. I think I have that same mower and link on my 68 1050 but would need a few days to get to it and pull the part and make you a tracing. If you're sitting on the tractor, which link would it be? Left front, right front, left rear, or right rear?

You could also email Rick at [email protected] He usually has some things lying around. Let me know if you need me to trace the link.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Norm
Did you find what you were looking for? Let me know if you still need that tracing. I could probably do it over the weekend.


----------

